# For all handgun newbies - here's how I invested $1200+ to get into sport/defense



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's how I invested my $1250 for handguns. All were purchased within the last 10 months. I'm very satisfied for the amount invested. Please note that investing in professional handgun training is of the utmost importance.

1st hand gun purchased - BuckMark Stainless Camper .22 - price paid $250 - 1000's of rds fired with maybe 3 hiccups - very inexpensive to shoot - no recoil, easy gun shoot which helps to learn proper firing technique. 
http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/detail.asp?value=006B&cat_id=051&type_id=442

2nd hand gun purchased - Ruger Security Six .357 with 4" barrel - price paid $239 (nearly NIB condition) - 100's of .357 & .38 rds fired with no problems whatsoever - carry & 1st home defense handgun - very simple , very effective, very reliable
http://www.imfdb.org/images/thumb/7/7e/Ruger_Sec_6_1.jpg/400px-Ruger_Sec_6_1.jpg

3rd handgun purchased - Stoeger Cougar 8000 9MM - price paid $369 NIB - almost 1000 rds fired with no problems whatsoever - carry & 2nd home defense handgun - my favorite rd to shoot is the 9MM - reliable, accurate, hi cap (15 rds) & fun fun fun to shoot
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=97126

4th handgun purchased - CZ 75B 9MM - price paid $399 (nearly NIB condition) - about 500 rds fired with no problems whatsoever - home defense full sized handgun - most accurate semi auto handgun I have ever shot - reliable , most accurate , hi cap (16 rds) & more fun fun fun to shoot
http://www.gunsinternational.com/popup.cfm?id=100121782&num=1&pic=100121782-1-L.JPG

(Photos are for images only)


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I have said it before and will say it again now, if you treat your guns right and shoot them with good technique, you will get good results...bunch of guns used here all with the same result, no hiccups(22 doesnt count:smt033)....good job amigo...:smt038:smt038:smt038
Sounds like you spent your money well, thats a nice collection for the price of say one semi-decked out Sig or a 1911...happy shooting!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It appears you did a nice job of picking good weapons. It seems you are satisfied and enjoy each of them. Thats a goos deal

RCG


----------

